

Build a Radar System with Range Sensing, Doppler, and Synthetic Aperture Imaging - jcr
http://ocw.mit.edu/resources/res-ll-003-build-a-small-radar-system-capable-of-sensing-range-doppler-and-synthetic-aperture-radar-imaging-january-iap-2011/

======
Animats
That's from 2011. It works, but the resolution is low. As low-cost near-
terahertz devices become available, useful devices for indoor robots should
become available. Like this one:

[http://www.fraunhofer.de/en/press/research-
news/2013/march/c...](http://www.fraunhofer.de/en/press/research-
news/2013/march/compact-radar-takes-an-inside-view.html)

That has a 3mm wavelength.

------
sasvari
This one got mentioned in the discussion of _6 GHz frequency modulated radar_
[0] here a couple of days ago.

[0]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8695316](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8695316)

------
infocollector
Are the video lectures of this available somewhere?

------
lwhalen
I love living in the future! :-)

------
acomjean
don't cook yourself with rf!

~~~
acomjean
I'm kinda joking some radars generate enough rf even in the sidelobes (not
where the radar is pointed, but on the ground) that the rf is calculated and
the radar shuts off when the human threshold is exceeded. Done in realtime
software (I had to maintain/update that code).

